# Considering adding a GSD to our family... advice please! (1st time owner)



## Flavia (Apr 24, 2017)

Hi all,

So I met this sweetest and most polite female 2 year old GSD. She is pure bred and has been trained as a medical alert dog. 

According to the trainer, she is too shy for the job, getting spooked by loud noises and such. So she is not a good candidate for a service dog job and needs to be placed in a home as a house "pet" dog. So I'm considered for the position of a parent to her for $2000.

The one time I saw her I reached out to pet her (with permission of the owner, of course) and she came up to me and started licking my hands (aww!!). She whole time I was watching her she did seem to be very quiet and mousy, almost acting as if she was a tiny puppy and not an adult huge 90 pound dog. 

As I've never had dogs before but have always wanted a GSD, I have a ton of questions:

1. Is timidness normal in GSDs? Is it something that can potentially turn into aggression? Do such timid and low energy GSDs still exhibit the usual traits such as "outthinking" the owner, pushing the boundaries and needing to have a chain of command? My mother got spooked by a shepherd decades ago, and has had wariness of dogs since. Will a GSD sense her insecurity and exhibit aggression?

2. My BIGGEST concern - I have a cat whom I love to death. She is my baby! Super smart and people friendly, very much like a dog. She is tiny though, only 7 pounds. Naturally, I am concerned that even a shy shepherd can potentially be deadly to a small cat like that. Am I justified in my worry? 

3. If I do get the dog and something doesn't work out (personality doesn't click, cat issues, my family members not getting along with her) do sellers usually work with you on working out the issues or taking the dog back? This is a huge responsibility and I'd do everything to make the dog feel as part of the family of course, but in worst case scenarios if things don't work out I wouldn't want her - and us- to be miserable...

My apologies in advance if my questions are ignorant - I'm a newbie to the dog world and and doing my due diligence before making any big decisions.


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

excellent questions!
1) Timidness is not something GSDs are known for but it does happen. A shy dog is much more difficult to deal with. You might be able to learn to manage her shyness but it may always be there to some extent. Spooked dogs are more likely to act aggressively to protect themselves. They are more likely to bite. You would have to work to teach her that when with you she has nothing to fear. It is nice that she seems to be willing to greet you. I am surprised that they want $2k to rehome her.

2) If you are concerned about the cat ask if you can do a meet and greet. Some GSDs do great with cats and some do not. 

3) A responsible breeder will take a dog back if things do not work out. Your state may have additional laws about selling dogs that have an illness, but from what you wrote that is not an issue.

So what is this gals specialty for medical alertness?


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

I think it is a very very GOOD thing you are researching before opening your checkbook!!!!! My very strong advice is to keep it in your pocket and move on.


A dog who has an admitted temperament problem such as this trainer is describing needs to be rehomed to a situation where she will not be in conflict - such as presented with a lively prey object (cat) to which she will need to be trained and probably reprimanded to "LEAVE IT"....

1. Putting such a dog in a new environment is going to be tough on her, adding the cat is not fair and will be a detriment to her adapting well.

2. Selling such a dog for $2000 shows where the "trainers" priorities lie....and it is not in the dog's well being, it is in his own bottom line....it sounds like he obtained this dog somewhere and did not breed it by your wording - therefore he may not have the sense of responsibility that a good breeder would have to the dog...but sees the dog in a new house as an income stream

Look up the famous saying attributed to PT Barnum.....about what is born every minute!!!!!


This is NOT a dog for a novice with a challenge in the household.



Sorry if this is not what you want to hear - but all kinds of red flags in your post!!!


Lee


----------



## Deb (Nov 20, 2010)

2000 for this GSD who washed out? WOW. I train service dogs and I wish we could ask for that much. My concern is why was she trained in the first place if she is spooked by loud noises. Testing for temperament, things such as reactions to loud noises, are done before all the training is even started. No one wants to put in all the time to train a dog only to have to wash it out. This is a huge red flag. Personally, I would pass on this dog.


----------

